# IBS or something else?



## gorapadeok (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi; I've had something worry me for little over 24 hours now.

For the past 24 hours, I've had a weird annoyance in my lower - ish area. (Right side)

The pain is not constant; it lasts for a few minutes and goes away, comes back a few hours later.

The pain, well is pain, but it's very dull so it doesn't hurt much. It is annoying though.

I'm unsure of what it is. I've noticed I tend to get this weird feeling when my stomach is growling (digesting) or when it seems I'm going to have a bowel movement soon.

The pain has not increased; it's still pretty constant in terms of it's annoyance.

Last night I was waiting for a bowel movement in bed; but one did not come. At the time I was feeling sick. This morning I woke up with just a little bit of diarrhea. (Not as bad as when I normally get it.)

My stool is sometimes covered in orange looking mucus; I'd say pretty often, so I'm not sure if that adds to anything.

I've been trying to look it up but people have said it could be IBS - or appendicitis . (Which I hope to god it is not)

Due to looking it up, and having anxiety, I'm getting very worried about it being appendicitis. (Although, In reality it does not seem like it.)

Any idea what it could be? I'm currently home alone but my mother said she'll try calling our doctor for a 'script' of what it could be.

tl;dr - I want someone to tell me it isn't appendicitis. That is making my anxiety go hay-wire right now.


----------



## Louise Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,

This sounds similar to something I get. I suffer from IBS-D and I am constantly getting pain in my stomach and in my sides. I've feared quite a few times I've got appendicitis but been told its all fine. I also suffer from health anxiety so any little pain triggers me off!

I find the more I focus on one area of the body the worse the pain gets. So when I think it's appendicitis I get bad pains in the area of my appendix. I've been having cognitive behaviour therapy and I have been practicing all sorts of exercises to deal with my fear of anything being wrong with me. My tip to you would be if you are really concerned about it being appendicitis it is best to go to your doctors to get checked out it may put your mind at rest. Also try not to look up the symptoms of things such as appendicitis as you will only worry that you have it which only causes more pain! Trust me it's easier said then done but I think it does help.

If it helps, if you had appendicitis you'd probably be in a lot more pain, more than likely you have IBS. I have IBS and I get similar pains, sometimes before having a bowel movement, but it can be after too. Pains in your abdomen are normal symptoms of IBS, so try not to worry too much. I know it's horrible having it, but I know for me, the more I worry the worse I feel. 
Hope this helps put your mind at rest a little.


----------



## gorapadeok (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you it does - I have anxiety similar to yours. Just watching movies/tvs/games that involve someone getting hurt will set my anxiety off. (For fear that I will get the same pain)

I have a physical exam soon (I need to take birth control for my periods), so I will ask then.

It's only been the 2nd day, but if it continues I might seek out a doctor to clam down.

Thank you.


----------



## Louise Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm a little different (this sounds really weird but ) sometimes I will watch medical things on the TV, even though it does scare me a little, but I have found out that this is a part of my health anxiety. Some people will seek out medical advice or reassurance from watching TV, reading the news etc and others will completely avoid it.

It could be that it's your anxiety that is having a major impact on your IBS, I know it does with me. From doing my research I've also found out that there is a strong link between your brain and your gut,


----------



## gorapadeok (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh gosh - Just looking at something like an organ or listening to a heart beat freaks me out. I'm trying to get better with it; but over-all, yeah, I avoid it.

Also, anything to do about the pain? My mother is trying to get in touch with the doctor. Should I expect to have it like this for awhile, or will it go away at some point?


----------



## Louise Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Hmmm it may be worth looking into Cognitive Behaviour Therapy, sounds like you could have health anxiety. Or something that has happened to you in the past (health wise) that has triggered these fears off. I've found writing down what I'm worried about helps, and next to it I will write a rational thought, normally calms me down!

Well if your doctor says it is IBS (bare in mind that a doctor can't actually diagnose IBS through any tests, only symptoms you describe) then unfortunately the pain will probably continue, however mine comes and goes its not persistent. Some days I'm perfectly fine and other days I'm not. My doctor prescribed me mebervine which is a antispasmodic medicine, so it slows down my bowel movement and relaxes my muscles. You can buy tablets such as Buscopan over the counter, they're special tablets for IBS, they didnt help me as much though. I've also been told peppermint is good for this sort of thing too- havent tried it myself, apparently it's disgusting.


----------



## gorapadeok (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah; quick update. I showed my mother where I'm feeling this weird thing. It's my ovaries. She said it was due to being in mid cycle and that she gets it herself.

That really calmed me down.


----------



## Louise Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh good! It's always nice to be reassured


----------



## Dufuzdoshen (May 2, 2013)

Even if it were Appendicitis, it's nothing to be worried about. Usually you go to a hospital and get a basic operation. Nothing dangerous about it. Just to help you feel better about it being mid-cycle, I had appendicitis. During appendicitis you get huge, and I mean massive stomach pains and you constantly vomit. It's something that doesn't come and go like you describe it. Usually it comes and stays since you appendix is going to burst, and this is usually within 3 days of the massive pain starting. Just trying to help you is all


----------

